# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Действие не может быть завершено, так как другая программа занята...

## ИринаНиколаева

Скажите, пожалуйста, что за ошибка, куда копатьИ?
Действие не может быть завершено, так как другая программа занята. Для перехода к этой программе воспользуйтесь кнопкой "Переключится"" и три кнопки "Переключится", "Повторить" и "Отмена" (неактивная)

----------

DEL (06.07.2011)

----------


## Cheechako

Похоже на проблему с какими-то ресурсами при выполнении неизвестной программы в некоей операционной системе :yes:

----------


## ИринаНиколаева

Интересно, а переустановка системы поможет?

----------


## Cheechako

> ...переустановка системы поможет?


В принципе, самое надёжное лекарство от насморка - гильотина ...:blush:

----------

